# Best place to buy condensing burner - Firebird C58?



## pudzer (27 Jan 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions of good/reasonable places to purchase a Firebird boiler and flue?
Anyone with experience of Firebird C58 would also be great.  I am locating it in the garage of our new house.

Thanks
Pudzer


----------



## tester1 (27 Jan 2009)

Where are you based, we bought one in Meath last year.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jan 2009)

Heatmerchants are Irelands biggest supplier. They are competitive. I have no connection to this firm.


----------



## pudzer (28 Jan 2009)

Hi 

I have tried Heatmerchants and am trying to source others so that I have some competitors prices.  Heatmerchants are quoting €1500 ex VAT and plus the flue.

Tester1, could you please tell me where you bought yours in Meath?  I  am located in the SE.

Thanks
Pudzer


----------



## tester1 (28 Jan 2009)

I bought in Homevalu(e?) not sure 0419832932. I dont know if it was the exact model you are looking for but it was a firebird.... I know I shopped around for him and they gave best price but they might do that model.... I have no affiliation. 
Hope this is of help.


----------



## noelf (28 Jan 2009)

Try Hevac on the Naas rd, Davies in dublin northside


----------



## DGOBS (29 Jan 2009)

I know thats the price Heatmerchants gave you, have you asked your installer what price he will get it for......usually considerably cheaper than you will get it!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (29 Jan 2009)

pudzer said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Tester1, could you please tell me where you bought yours in Meath?  I  am located in the SE.
> ...



Flip! Just two nights ago I was talking to someone who does boiler maintenance, he said he has a boiler. It was a "fire..._something_" It only came up in conversation  because I was giving out about the delay in getting a boiler delivered. Only thing is I don't have a number for him, but could probably get it. It would be cheaper than the quote you got but don't think there was a flu with it. It's been used, I think he said two tanks of oil. I'd have given him a call for it had the other one not turned up next day.

Sorry, that's probably the sort of frustrating help you DON'T need. If you want me to try and put the two of you together, let me know.

I'm a Property Manager but have no business connections with the boiler man, we play in the same band.


----------



## pudzer (29 Jan 2009)

Hi BubblyScot, 
Thanks for your reply and I really appreciate the thought and effort that you are willing to go to on my behalf.  
However, I am building a new house and luckily I have a good plumber.  I know that I would be wasting my time (and yours) even suggesting that we install a twice used boiler.  There would be no guarantee with it and I know he would not stand over it.
Again though, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (29 Jan 2009)

Not a problem, I only mentioned it really because of the timing. I could have used it because I know where to find him  and the person I was having it installed for would have probably gone for it had I heard about it a week earlier.

Good luck with the build


----------



## traditional (3 Feb 2009)

Shop around , saw one in buy&sell the other day , haggle on the phone for one also , most times you can get a discount , all they can say is no , need any plumbing questions answered just ask me .


----------



## cill dara34 (3 Feb 2009)

Newry


----------



## clonboy (3 Feb 2009)

try the notrth

i got quoted about 824 pounds for a grant vortex condenser, 120000 btu


----------



## davidoco (4 Feb 2009)

look at fire bird .co.uk where you will find rrp list. Its a pity they dont provide that here as there is a big difference between the various formats


----------



## Meathman99 (1 Oct 2009)

Are Firebird boilers a good brand  whats the difference between a kitchen and a utility model


----------



## DGOBS (1 Oct 2009)

Yes they are, so a Grant though

look at sedbuk.co.uk


----------



## bongo2 (1 Oct 2009)

They are manufactured in Ballyvourney Co Cork. 

My mother needed a part for her old firebird burner last year, so we called to the factory and they were very helpful. Phone number is  026 45253


----------



## tower (8 Dec 2009)

Just wondering where you ended up buying this boiler - I am looking to buy one now


----------

